# Some more Crochet - more pics added



## Relle (May 23, 2020)

Have done most of these the past year, more to come just have to take photos. Will add on here.
1- Granny Bag for a friend for last Christmas.
2- Shawl 'Whirl' with 85 flowers added around all done separately and attached. Colour- Rosewater Cocktail
3- Shawl made from variegated cotton.
4 - Wrap with 'Whirl' Colour Lavenderlicious
5 - Above just curled up.
6 - Variegated cotton - asymmetrical shawl.
7 - Triangular Shawl 'Whirl' with pin, that's how I wear it. Colour - Red Velvet Sunrise. My first shawl made.
8 - Wooden rabbit shawl pin dh made for me, it might be walnut, not sure. He made two.
      Whirls are Scheepjes Whirls.

sorry had to delete photos as it was bringing up the pc documents and allowing them to be opened, not sure why.


----------



## lsg (May 23, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## IrishLass (May 23, 2020)

Lovely work! 


IrishLass


----------



## Arimara (May 23, 2020)

Nice...


----------



## Nona'sFarm (May 24, 2020)

So lovely! Quite inspirational! I have started crocheting, after 50 years of not crocheting.  So far most of my creations are quite simple - scarves, hats, mittens, baby & lap blankets, and stuffed animals. I am slowly learning new stitches and techniques. My biggest downfall is buying yarn on sale - have way too much. One of my goals this year is to NOT buy any yarn and only use what I have. So far, so good.
Anyway, love seeing your projects. I particularly like the shawls. So after I finish my current project, perhaps i will start on some shawls.


----------



## Relle (May 24, 2020)

Nona'sFarm said:


> So lovely! Quite inspirational! I have started crocheting, after 50 years of not crocheting.  So far most of my creations are quite simple - scarves, hats, mittens, baby & lap blankets, and stuffed animals. I am slowly learning new stitches and techniques. My biggest downfall is buying yarn on sale - have way too much. One of my goals this year is to NOT buy any yarn and only use what I have. So far, so good.
> Anyway, love seeing your projects. I particularly like the shawls. So after I finish my current project, perhaps i will start on some shawls.


I have too much yarn as well, trying not to buy anymore and use up what I have. I'm sick of flat items, so trying to make some clothing. Nearly finished a long line cardigan just have to add the fringe and have nearly finished a granny square poncho, just have to add fringe on that. Have also done a shrug.


----------



## Relle (Jun 10, 2020)

Added pics


----------



## Megan (Jun 12, 2020)

That rainbow shawl is superb!


----------



## Relle (Jun 13, 2020)

Megan said:


> That rainbow shawl is superb!


Thanks, I'm loving this one, I think it's the colours that brighten your day, it's quite soft, it's winter here so I'm wearing it a lot even though it''s not long off the hook.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 13, 2020)

I love them all.  Would love to own that periwinkle top!


----------



## Relle (Jun 14, 2020)

Mobjack Bay said:


> I love them all.  Would love to own that periwinkle top!


Do you mean the cardigan ? It's actually royal blue ( it's coming up a pale blue) and has glitter through it and very soft. I made the body in one piece and added on sleeves.


----------



## Relle (Jun 14, 2020)

Poncho - front and back.                             
42 squares, no two are the same, lot's and lot's of ends to weave in.


----------



## Mobjack Bay (Jun 14, 2020)

Relle said:


> Do you mean the cardigan ? It's actually royal blue ( it's coming up a pale blue) and has glitter through it and very soft. I made the body in one piece and added on sleeves.


Yes, I wasn’t sure what you called it!  It’s really pretty and royal blue sounds good, too.  I have a Mac, so I’m never sure about color translation.


----------



## Relle (Jun 18, 2020)

Have to re -block this, it's crooked in the middle of each square.


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 18, 2020)

Relle said:


> Have to re -block this, it's crooked in the middle of each square.



I never would have noticed if you hadn't have pointed that out. lol I was focused more on the color scheme, which I really like!


IrishLass


----------



## Relle (Jun 19, 2020)

IrishLass said:


> I never would have noticed if you hadn't have pointed that out. lol I was focused more on the color scheme, which I really like!
> IrishLass


The trouble is - I notice it, and I won't be happy until it's fixed.
It's a bit hard to see the colours - marone, pale pink, lime green, white, then pale pink. The edge is V stitch with a picot on the outside.


----------

